# Wife is Mythos Friendly - How to Make it Wallet Friendly?



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

So was in Ancoats Coffee Company cafe for a drink and to pick up some beans. As an attempt to wind up Mrs. R, I pointed to the lovely new NS Mythos grinder and said to her "How about I get one of those for home?"

To my surprise she said she would much prefer it to the "that ugly one you have at home" (a Brasilia 45OD). When she asked how much it was I prevaricated like Donald Trump ducking a question he doesn't understand (hint - anything).

So any ideas on the most wallet friendly way to get a Mythos into the kitchen. I don't need or want the Clima-Pro and I would prefer it wasn't with that useless built in tamper (is that an option?).

Thoughts?

Anyone up for a part-trade?


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Tell her if you bought the grinder you would have enough money left over in your coffee fund to buy her a pair of Jimmy choos


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Most people take off the tamper and front cover as they add nothing. Have you a budget in mind Mr R?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

https://www.home-barista.com/grinders/mythos-mod-t40010.html


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> https://www.home-barista.com/grinders/mythos-mod-t40010.html


interesting but I prefer the ugly duckling look as standard! As someone said, its charm is that you can simply put beans in, set the timer, grind and away you go


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

ridland said:


> So any ideas on the most wallet friendly way to get a Mythos into the kitchen....


In reality no... In another reality these have worked for me:

"It's on loan from the forum..."

"I swapped it for the ugly one... even got some money back... fancy a glass of wine?"

"We spoke about this... you said you were going to buy those shoes and I was going to get this"

"It was in the sale... last one left in curry's"

"I won it in a raffle" (For a small fee I'm sure @Glenn could set up a thread supporting this







)

Hope this helps.....


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

bongo said:


> In reality no... In another reality these have worked for me:
> 
> "It's on loan from the forum..."
> 
> ...


"I know it looks more than £25 dear" - worked for me.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Time to start thinking about nett cost. They crop up from time to time for four hundred and something so by the time you sell your existing grinder and any other item hanging around the house that might offset your purchase price you can (sort of) honestly say

" Oh, I think I would have to spend probably two hundred and something to get one of those"

or at least that is the premise.... You may need to adjust the numbers a little to suit your circumstances









Of course if it all works out and you get your grinder then the next step is to consider a career in politics


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> https://www.home-barista.com/grinders/mythos-mod-t40010.html


How safe is that with fingers being much closer to the burrs ?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

working dog said:


> How safe is that with fingers being much closer to the burrs ?


Works as a mincer too


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

If you get the one with the tamper attachment you can always remove it and easy-ish to do. You will find more of these for sale second hand than those never fitted as this is how most shop environments would spec them.

To make them more house friendly either chopping down the original hopper or parting with 3 figures for a short hopper with metal lid a la Mythos one can help (other option is to tape down the hopper safety switch and use a glass tube or even aeropress funnel / 3d printed part )

I picked mine up from flea bay as part of the purchase of the faema so lucked out price wise. Parts are readily available and apart from the hopper above not too stupid, just make sure all buttons work inc and that there are no nasty nicks in the burrs.

Best of luck in searching one out for a reasonable price not forgetting the Nuovo Simonelli / Eureka / Victoria Arduino versions are intrinsically the same just a different colour scheme and front face to the electronics.

John


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

A second hand mythos is one of the most wallet friendly grinders out there! Get it bought!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

The trick is to pretend its cheap now but secretly adjust your will to be clear about its value and that its a parting gift to your nearest and dearest. Also change your forum signature to -

*" I hope my wife doesn't sell my coffee set up for what I told her its was worth, after I'm gone" *


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Does anyone have contacts for ex-commercial units. I recall in the past that people have said they had contacts at UCC and the like for when they dispose of ex leased stock. Fleabay prices look high to me.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> Most people take off the tamper and front cover as they add nothing. Have you a budget in mind Mr R?


I'd be happy with the grinder as stock. Budget? Not really. Just feeling out the amount of beer vouchers I would have to come up with.


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

oh, i've got it.... "I was going to buy an EK, but thought it was a bit 'loud' for the kitchen, expensive too... so i took you're advice and settled for this, which I'm over the moon with..... thanks babe"


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I've already played the "Oh wow, look what arrived today. I bought that months ago and it was on backorder. I forgot I even ordered it."


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

My wife lies about how much her horses cost. I might stretch the truth about various coffee related gadgetry.

The end result is that we both know better than to ask.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

NickdeBug said:


> My wife lies about how much her horses cost. I might stretch the truth about various coffee related gadgetry.
> 
> The end result is that we both know better than to ask.


So the answer to coffee buying woes is to buy your wife a horse?


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

Dylan said:


> So the answer to coffee buying woes is to buy your wife a horse?


I do NOT recommend this approach....


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Mrboots2u said:


> https://www.home-barista.com/grinders/mythos-mod-t40010.html


Wow this is a shockingly hideous butchering...


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

bongo said:


> I do NOT recommend this approach....


I quite agree.

In the same way that coffee enthusiasts seem to suffer from upgraditus, horse people seem to be sub-consciously driven to acquire until the number reaches one that could be accurately described as a herd.

If I spent on coffee what we spend on nags I could probably change my grinder once a month and buy a new Slayer once a year


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Dylan said:


> So the answer to coffee buying woes is to buy your wife a horse?


It seems like the best solution is to buy a Slayer and Mythos before you marry. Given CFUK's demographics, it's probably too late for most of you, but not for me







.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Decided a Mythos is the right grinder to partner the Verona. So plenty reading to be done now


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

PPapa said:


> It seems like the best solution is to buy a Slayer and Mythos before you marry. Given CFUK's demographics, it's probably too late for most of you, but not for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not married, but I think I would have a hard time explaining to my girlfriend how I wasn't insane to spend £10k on an espresso machine.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Dylan said:


> I'm not married, but I think I would have a hard time explaining to my girlfriend how I wasn't insane to spend £10k on an espresso machine.


£6850









http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/slayer-1-group


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah £3150 makes all the difference


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> £6850
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Dylan said:


> I'm not married, but I think I would have a hard time explaining to my girlfriend how I wasn't insane to spend £10k on an espresso machine.


If you get married you won't get much change from £10k if you are going for a traditional. And that is just for a one day party where she gets to be Bridezilla. The Slayer is for a lifetime. Considering the divorce rate the Slayer is more likely to be with you in 5 years.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

ridland said:


> If you get married you won't get much change from £10k if you are going for a traditional. And that is just for a one day party where she gets to be Bridezilla. The Slayer is for a lifetime. Considering the divorce rate the Slayer is more likely to be with you in 5 years.


Lol, we both completely agree that spending £10k on a one day celebration is insane... but the thing is if you want to host a large number of people and have to pay for all their food and drink and services then its already in the thousands.

I don't plan to ever propose... problem solved, more money for the Slayer.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Dylan said:


> I don't plan to ever propose... problem solved,


that was my plan as well .. I m married now of course


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Dylan said:


> Lol, we both completely agree that spending £10k on a one day celebration is insane... but the thing is if you want to host a large number of people and have to pay for all their food and drink and services then its already in the thousands.
> 
> I don't plan to ever propose... problem solved, more money for the Slayer.


We paid for our own wedding.

140 people came to the party.

Cost me £250 for a pig roast (inc the bloke to carve and serve and all accompaniements)

Made a load of salads etc

Bought about a grand's worth of booze inc loads of polypins of ale

Paid a mate's kids (18 y.o.) to serve as barman

Used the village hall which cost £10 for the evening + £10 for the cleaner

A couple of mate's with bands played all evening for free

Bouncy castle for the kids - £30

Fantastic night for about £1500 all in









Hottest day of the year in 2002

My sister managed to con my old man out of £18K for her wedding!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

NickdeBug said:


> We paid for our own wedding.
> 
> 140 people came to the party.
> 
> ...


Yea, this would be exactly my approach I think, good to know its possible and you had a great time


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

We did almost everything ourselves but.... New suits for me and the three boys. Bride's dress for her and new dresses for 4 girls

Afternoon tea reception

Honeymoon in Rome and Florence.

If I added it all up I think it was the thick end of £4k but I don't want to think about it.


----------

